# Are you a veteran ?



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I received a mesage from a fellow forum user, i asked him a question about what war he served in and when he answered with a message i found it really intresting. It got me interested in knowing who else on the forum has served. Also thanks for your service no matter country your from.

-Anthony


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

8 faithful years USMC. Iraqi Vet DS/DS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

27 years retired 1SG 11Z5M and darn proud of it I never expected to See PFC at one time Both my sons are SFC they are CAV both with Gold spurs they were switched from Infantry just before the last deployment. Heading back again mid year.
My wife served as a US Marine.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you all for your service.
i am currently a 2 star blue star mom.both of my boys usmc.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I [think] can see where it would interest someone like you
to have a level of intrigue about a veteran of war.
No slam intended...no negativity meant.....please understand that.
You are still young....and I hope you never see a time that you must 
participate in a war.....to any degree.
I was barely older than you are now.....when I joined the USMC
I did not want to be 'drafted' into the Army....
I started in OCS-Quantico, led a demolition team of eight in
Laos....er, uh, Vietnam...yeah....
served two tours, and was discharged before JFK was murdered.
No GPS, cell phone, electronics of any kind......
but a wrist watch to time the missions.....set your charge,
re-unite, and detonate.[coordination of eight men]
TOPO maps....no MRE's [C-rations],no firearms,.....
eating bugs, clothes rotting as you wore them, skin
shriveled like prunes[toenails still nasty today], and no
friggin clue where you were at......good times, little brother.....
I would not wish it on you.....not even for one day.
I would not change it......not even for a moment.

Four of us are left.....
we are closer to each other......
than any of us are to our wives.....
or our children.
And I don't even know how the hell you brought this out of me.....
I don't usually speak much of it.
Kudos to you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Was in the Army for most of the 80s. Went Air Reserve a handful years ago. Big Blue has better food. :mrgreen:


----------



## grimm (Dec 21, 2012)

USMC '85-'89, MOS 2111-armorer


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I was/am still thinking about joining the army but i decided since im being trained as a c level weilder ill stick with that for a bit. Obviously hearing about the military and war would get lots of people hyped up on the idea that they'ed be a hero not so much me, i enjoy the idea of training ( i was in army cadets and we would go out in the wilderness and repel off of things, i left however because i shit you not the guy in charge never showed up and the other kids were smoking pot and having sex in the bathrooms, i was thirteen and i didnt know what to make of it so i left ). But ozo ever since i was 8 ive been reading military books and doing all my history projects on veterans, i just belive they have a great story to tell, and i seriously find it completely amazing.

-Anthony


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never served, the closest I came to joining the army was in my teens when I sent off for an Army Careers brochure from the local recruiting office.
Got the shock of my life a couple of weeks later when a Sgt Butterfield called at my home on a follow-up courtesy call in full dress uniform, stripes and all, but I chickened and never answered the door and dived behind the settee til he'd gone!
I dropped the idea of becoming a soldier because I knew I'd be too much of a stubborn s.o.b. to be able to take orders, especially if i didn't agree with them.
I turned instead to board and computer wargames, they're just as much fun and nobody tells you what to do..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

1884-2005 Active Duty Weapons Tech, USN Ret.
2005-2006 Weapons Transportation Department Sup. (DoD Contractor) NAS Whidbey Island


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Once a Marine always a Marine. 
Sgt 0352


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

US Army, 1967-1970. Volunteered before they could draft me.
Volunteered for and went to Vietnam in 1969.
Someone once said, and I'm paraphrasing here: "war is only romantic to those who have no knowledge of it."


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Navy 1970-1993. Served in Nam & Desert Storm.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Never was in the military, I was 4F due to loosing my left eye when I was 12 years old. However did 5 years as a security contractor (body guard/courier) for corporations going overseas to the some select federal agencies from 80 to 84 traveling over 94 different countries. Did go through so of the military training as well as time at Quantico, VA training center with various agencies from State, FBI, CIA and others.


----------



## Toffeenose (Sep 18, 2012)

Just finished in May. 23 years in Her Majesty's British Forces (Army). Loved nearly every minute, op tours including both gulf wars, 8 years in Norther Ireland inthe 90's, a tour in Bosnia early 90's and two tours of Afghan between 2008-2011.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Dec 31, 2012)

University of Science, Music, and Culture (USMC) from 1990-1994. Avionics tech (say "smooooth wings"). Spent time putting Harriers back together after they were crashed and smashed. 

Was in during the fun time when the gov't made us Jarheads put our names on our uniforms (yeah - we ALL complained about that) and Clinton made it impossible to get promoted because of the cutbacks.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I joined the Marines when still in high school did 4 years as an 1833 amtrac crew most of the time we spent floating around on ships.that was 1983 to 1987
joined the army in jan of 1988 and did 12 years there as a diesel mechanic 63w
i did like 6 months in the 1st gulf war in the army not seeing any action as i was a ,mechanic and stayed way back in the rear.
in 2008 i went to iraq as a civilian contractor seen more dangerous situations then than in my 14 years in the military. i did little over 2 years as a contractor there.
my son (despite my efforts to get him in the airforce) joined the Marines he is stationed in California Camp Pendelton. with the 1ST LAR 
I'm very proud of him but the 1st LAR is the tip of Americas spear  as someone said earlier you dont want your children in combat.
3


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

179th avn(ash) 78-82


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Curently in HVU, HV-05 of the national guard, been there for a little over a year now.






Il be retiering from the HVU when i'm going into the borderguards by the border to Russia.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

US Navy Seabee. 1964-1968 Vietnam 66-67


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"Heimevernet har et fantastisk tilbud for deg som er interessert i Forsvaret eller kanskje vurderer en lederutdannelse i fremtiden.

Ungdomsarbeidet i Heimevernet er et viktig ledd i rekrutteringen til tjeneste, utdanning og lederutdanning i Forsvaret.

Heimevernsungdommen driver med spennende aktiviteter av både sportslig og friluftsmessig art. Militære disipliner er med I den grad de er nødvendige for å kunne delta i militær feltidrett, kunne korrekt militær opptreden og for å kunne drive friluftmessige aktiviteter med militært utstyr. HV ungdommen blir ikke trent for strid og er ikke en del av mobiliseringsforsvaret. "

Forside - Forsvaret.no

Heimevernsungdommen HV-05

Ya !


----------



## recon (Jan 1, 2013)

US Navy-75'-79' Stationed in Little Creek VA.
US Army-82'-85' Stationed in Ft Bragg NC.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Klart for nye soldatar
Om lag tre tusen nye soldatar startar i Forsvaret i byrjinga av januar. Meir informasjon om oppmøtet finn du her.

Now I know why Alexander........
Don't let your girlfriend find out......


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

Still in. Been in since the Cold War. Currently stuck in Afghanistan. 4th combat tour so far.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I spent 21+ years in the Air Force. First three years in the








Security police with one tour in 'Nam, 12/67 to 12/68. Spent the next eight years in the military pay portion of Accounting & Finance. I got out of the service for several years in '78 as I had become a single parent of a four year old and the 70 to 80 hour weeks did not make for proper child rearing. After several years as a civilian, I got into an Air Force Reserve, '83 to '85 and retrained as a munitions tech (bomb & weapons assembly). After two years of that, I got a rare opportunity to return to active duty and finished my career back in the Military Pay area.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't worry ozo  My girlfriends in the HVU aswell, it's how I mett her ^.^


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I served 14.5 years in the USAF. Eight years working avionics on the F-106A/B at Griffiss AFB, Rome, NY. Then 2 years at Luke AFB, 13 months in Iceland at Keflavik NAS, then 2 years at Bitburg AB in Germany, all working in-shop avionics on the F-15 A/B/C/D/E.

Tim


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

13 years USAF, 3 combat deployments...1 tour flying missions over Afghanistan, 1 tour flying missions at opening of Iraqi Freedom, I tour as an ALO/JTAC joint tour with the Army in Baghdad.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

US Army 45B (small arms repair) 95B Military Police. Father of 3 boys who all currently serve in the USAF. I'm also a current police detective specializing in sexual crimes against children/physical child abuse in a major metropolitan police department.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Active duty Army here. Two trips to Iraq, and a four month vacation to Haiti back in Jan of 2010. Formerly with the 82nd Airborne, now with the 1st ID.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

20+ years USAF... just retired this past Oct. I never deployed... and never got to be on the pointy end of the spear... but I did spend many years in a non-existent dimly lit back room working my butt off to keep our guys alive. So... I obviously don't have the same experiences... and can't tell any stories outside a SCIF... so I often sit quietly and listen to the tales told by others... but I still feel a part of the team... and still feel a little bit lost each morning when I put on civilian cloths instead of a uniform.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

U.S.Navy aviation active 1974-1984(AMS1), reserve until '92.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I received a mesage from a fellow forum user, i asked him a question about what war he served in and when he answered with a message i found it really intresting. It got me interested in knowing who else on the forum has served. Also thanks for your service no matter country your from.
> 
> -Anthony


Yes, I am a veteran. There are quite a few of us around here I think. Several from my old unit.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you guys that served, or are still serving.

As for me, I was set to go into the marines after I would have graduated high school. A bike accident decimated my right knee cap, and was far too painful to walk on for a few years. It finally started feeling better when I was about 22-23, but when I went to join, there was a year or so waiting list. I started working construction, and never left. Now I'm too old to join, my knee STILL hurts now and then, and now I have sciatic and back problems.

So, again, THANK YOU to those who served. THANK YOU for fighting so I can have the freedom to type on my computer thanking you


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> 20+ years USAF... just retired this past Oct. I never deployed... and never got to be on the pointy end of the spear... but I did spend many years in a non-existent dimly lit back room working my butt off to keep our guys alive. So... I obviously don't have the same experiences... and can't tell any stories outside a SCIF... so I often sit quietly and listen to the tales told by others... but I still feel a part of the team... and still feel a little bit lost each morning when I put on civilian cloths instead of a uniform.


Anyone who wore the uniform, male or female, war time or peace, combat zone or stateside, no matter what rank, no matter what job, no matter what branch of service, are all comrades-in-arms. Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

Opsec!!!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Im confused things went from norwegian to pictures of hot chicks


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Yea I'm a Vet


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Im confused things went from norwegian to pictures of hot chicks


Thats how we do it in Norway ;D


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

USN: Nam 1969-76, Tin Can sailor, MR E5.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Joined the Army in August 1961, after basic at Knox and AIT at Carson, went to jump school at Ft Benning, GA Jan-Feb 1962, then to Ft Campbell, Ky and the 101st Airborne Division till I got out and went to college in late summer of '64. That was back in the day when the 101st jumped out of perfectly good airplanes, instead of going in by helicopter.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

9 Years as a US.ARMY Infantryman. 11C Steel Rain & High Angle Hell!!!!


----------

